
Bill Gates Meets Warren  Buffett - ngrj
https://www.gatesnotes.com/About-Bill-Gates/25-Years-of-Learning-and-Laughter?WT.mc_id=20160705180125_25-Years-of-Learning-and-Laughter_BG-FB&WT.tsrc=BGFB&linkId=26235361
======
applecore
Interesting use of virtual reality and 360° video on the Gates Notes. I think
it's clear that VR is the next big thing in terms of culture.

